# السخان الشمسى بالأنابيب المفرغة vaccum tubes



## abeerfayed (17 يناير 2010)

* *


*تناسب جميع الوحدات السكنية و العقارات و المزارع والمصانع و الفيلل و القرى السياحيه و الفنادق*​












أحدث طرق تسخين المياة باستخدام تكنولوجيا الأنابيب المفرغة . ​



مكونات السخان من أجود خامات الأستنلس ستييل والبيركس. 
متوفر بسعات لترية مختلفة حسب أغراض الاستخدام. 
توجد أنظمة تشغيل مختلفة تناسب جميع تصميمات المبانى للحصول على ضغط تشغيل مناسب[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​




كفاءة عالية لامتصاص وتخزين الحرارة.

حماية كاملة ضد الصدأ.

يتميز بسرعة وسهولة فى التركيب والصيانة.

أكثر ثباتا ولا ينبعث منه أى ضوضاء أو أضرار.

يحقق الأمان بتجنب مخاطر الحرائق والاختناقات الناجمة عن استخدام الغاز والكهرباء ( الماس الكهربائى وانفجار السخان فى حالة تعطل الثرموستات عن العمل ).

توفير الماء الساخن ليلا ونهارا حتى عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائى.

توفير مكان السخان فى المطابخ والحمامات للحفاظ على الشكل الجمالى وتوفير المساحات الداخلية.

يمكن استخدام سخان واحد لعدد من الوحدات (حمامات ومطابخ) لأكثر من شقة.

التركيب والاشراف الفنىمجانا .

مضمون لمدة *خمس سنوات* من التركيب.

موفر للطاقة الكهربائية حيث انه يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه فقططططططططط








فهو لا يحتاج الى كهرباء أو غاز أو أى مصدر طاقة اخر سوى الشمس مما يعنى توفيرك لفاتورة الكهرباء الى الأبد.​




​ 





*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
لمن أراد معرفة اكثر عن هذا الجهاز الإتصال على الخاص بالملتقى .​​
​


----------



## سمير شربك (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة 
ويبدو أنه دعاية تجارية


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (17 يناير 2010)

بالمناسبة انا صنعت مقطر شمسي وطورته بربطه مع خمس انابيب مفرغة من هذه الانابيب المستخدمة في السخان الشمسي وكانت النتائج مشجعة وكبيرة .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يناير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا للمعلومة
> ويبدو أنه دعاية تجارية


 
الأخ المهندس سمير شربك 
هو كذلك للدعاية لذا تم حذف رابط لأن به ارقام تليفون وايميل 

مشكورة مهندسة abeerfayed
وقد تم تعديل المشاركة 
لمخالفة القوانين.​


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

معلومات قديمة وهو اعلان تجاري


----------

